
Jack Ma to donate 1M face masks, 500k coronavirus testing kits to the US - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/14/tech/jack-ma-face-masks-us-donation/index.html
======
mhb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572033)

